# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 25-të gjatë vitit A'

## toni77_toni

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 25-të gjatë vitit A'*


Jemi pra  përsëri në takimin tonë javor me Fjalën e Zotit të së dielës, kësaj here do të meditojmë së bashku leximet biblike të liturgjisë së Fjalës Hyjnore të dielës së 25-të gjatë vitit kishtar ciklit të parë, sipas kalendarit liturgjik të kishës.

Tema e përbashkët e leximeve biblike të kësaj së diele mund të përmbahet në këtë pyetje: Kush është Zoti im?

Në leximin e parë nga Izaia profet, na thuhet se udhët e Zotit janë thellësisht të ndryshme e këndej dallojnë prej udhëve tona; 
në leximin e dytë nga letra e shën Palit drejtuar Filipianëve, kemi dilemën nëse duhet vazhduar të jemi me njerëz pa Zot apo të preferojmë të jetojmë menjëherë me Zotin; 
Ungjilli i kësaj së diele nga Mateu, na tregon një nga shëmbëlltyrat më të sakta mbi marrëdhënien ndërmjet Zotit e secilit prej nesh. 

Duhet të vihemi në dëgjimin e jalës së Zotit me zemër të vëmendshme e të lirë; e konfrontimi ynë përhershëm me Fjalën Hyjnore duhet të na shpie të kemi për Zotit të njëjtën ide e mendim që Ai ka dashur të na dëftoj. Po kështu, Fjala Hyjnore e kësaj së diele na fton ta vejmë në qendër të vëmendjes e këndej të kujdesit e të dashurisë sonë Zotin dhe së bashku me Të edhe njeriun, të afërmin tonë, pa gjykuar e refuzuar askënd. Sikur Zotit, edhe ne ta vëmë në qendër të jetës jo dinarin, por njeriun; jo prodhimin, por personin dhe duke i shikuar të tjerët në Dritën e Zotit, do të zbulojmë bukurinë e jetës e madhështinë e bujarisë.

Leximet biblike të liturgjisë së Fjalës së Zotit të kësaj së diele pra na dëftojnë e tregojnë se Zoti është ndryshe nga siç mund ta mendojmë apo hamendësojmë ne, pra mendimet tona njerëzore nuk janë mendimet e Tij Hyjnore, as udhët e mjetet tona njerëzore nuk përkojnë me udhët dhe mjetet e Tij Hyjnore, se Zotit i parapëlqejnë të fundmët, të prapambeturit, të përvuajturit, për përbuzurit, të mënjanuarit. Dashuria e Zotit është absolute, falas, e lirë, e pamatshme, e pakapshme, përdëllyese. Dashuria e Zotit i dhurohet çdo njeriu pa dallim, pa përjashtim. Pra çdo krijese, pavarësisht nga kushtet sociale e nga meritat që ka. Prandaj mendimet e Zotit nuk përkojnë me mendimet tona njerëzore. Udhët e Tij nuk janë udhët tona. Kjo fjali është një pohim, por në të njëjtën kohë edhe një thirrje për tu ngritur edhe ne, duke u orvatur ti bëjmë tonat mendimet e Zotit, duke i shikuar njerëzit e sendet ashtu siç i shikon Zotit, do të thotë nga lartë ( Sikur qielli që është i lartë në krahasim me tokën). Shëmbëlltyra e Ungjillit të kësaj së diele na tregon se sa jemi larg Zotit dhe veprave të Tij Hyjnore. Në të shumtën e rasteve Zoti na befason, sepse nuk arrijmë dot ta kuptojmë e ti vlerësojmë veprimet e Tij. Punëtorët që janë marrë për të punuar në vreshtin e pronarit  për çka flet pjesa e Ungjillit të kësaj së diele  që të gjithë janë thirrur e dërguar të punojnë në mënyrë të ndryshme, kush më shumë e kush më pak, sipas dhuratave që kanë marrë nga Zoti. Pronari i vreshtit plotë dashuri e mirëkuptim ndaj atyre që qenë të fundit është Hyji Atë, që i shpërndan falas të mirat e veta duke i parapëlqyer mëkatarët (apo të fundmët) pa i hequr asgjë të tjerëve. Shëmbëlltyra e Ungjillit të kësaj së diele nga Mateu, pra na komunikon konkretisht sjelljet dhe qëndrimet e Zotit ndaj nesh e ndaj çdo njeriu, si dhe të qenurit të Tij të lirë, zemërbujar në shpërndarjen e të mirave Hyjnore me të cilat Ai na shpërblen me begati. Më tepër, mund të lexoni këtu leximet biblike të kësaj së diele ...

_vazhdon--->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 25-të gjatë vitit A'*
*Leximi i parë (Is 55, 6-9)* 


*Mendimet tuaja, nuk janë mendimet e mia.*
*Lexim prej Librit të Isaisë profet*

Kërkojeni Zotin deri sa mund të gjendet, thirreni në ndihmë deri sa është afër! Le ta lërë i patenzoni udhën e vet, njeriu i keq synimet e veta, le të kthehet te Zoti e ai do të ketë mëshirë për të, tek Hyji ynë që është bujar në falje.
Sepse mendimet tuaja nuk janë mendimet e mia, as udhët tuaja, nuk janë udhët e mia  thotë Zoti. Sepse, sikurse qielli që është i lartë në krahasim me tokën: po ashtu edhe udhët e mia janë të larta në krahasim me udhët tuaja dhe mendimet e mia në krahasim me mendimet tuaja! 

*Fjala e Zotit*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 25-të gjatë vitit A'*
*Psalmi 145 (144)*

*Zoti është afër atyre që e kërkojnë*

Çdo ditë do të të bekoj,
dhe do ta lavdëroj Emrin tënd 
përgjithmonë e jetës. 
Zoti është i madh e i lavdërueshëm,
e pashqyrtueshme është madhëria e tij!

Zoti është vetë butësia e mëshira,
i ngadalshëm në zemërim dhe plot dashuri.
Zoti është i mirë për të gjithë,
i dhimbshëm për të gjitha krijesat e veta.

I drejtë është Zoti në të gjitha udhët e veta,
dhe i shenjtë në të gjitha veprat e veta.
Zoti është afër të gjithë atyre që e thërrasin,
të gjithë atyre që e thërrasin me çiltëri.

_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 25-të gjatë vitit A'*
*Leximi i dytë (Fil 1, 20-27)* 


*Dhuratat dhe grishja e Hyjit nuk tërhiqen.*

*Lexim prej Letrës së shën Palit apostull drejtuar Filipianëve.*

Vëllezër, Krishti do të madhërohet në trupin tim, si në jetofsha si në vdissha. 
Vërtet, për mua Krishti është jetë, dhe vdekja fitesë! Por në qoftë se jeta në trup më mundëson një veprimtari frytdhënëse, çka atëherë të zgjedh? Nuk po di! Jam ndërdyzash: dëshiroj të shkoj e të jem me Krishtin, sepse kjo është gjë shumë, shumë më e mirë, por të jetoj në këtë trup është më e nevojshme për ju. Për tani e di se do të mbetem dhe do të rri në mesin tuaj për përparimin tuaj e në gëzim të fesë, që mburrja juaj për mua në Jezu Krishtin të shtohet, kur përsëri të vij ndër ju. 
Ju veç, jetoni në mënyrë të denjë të Ungjillit të Krishtit, që  kur të vij e tju shoh, ose larg prej jush  kur të dëgjoj për ju, të ndiej se jeni të qëndrueshëm në një shpirt dhe se, një zemre, luftoni të gjithë së bashku për fenë e Ungjillit. 

*Fjala e Zotit*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 25-të gjatë vitit A'Ungjilli (Mt 20, 1-16)*


*Vallë a duhet të jesh ti smirëzi pse jam unë i mirë?* 

*Leximi i Ungjillit të shenjtë sipas Mateut* 

Në atë kohë, Jezusi u tregoi nxënësve të vet këtë shëmbëlltyrë: Mbretëria e qiellit është e ngjashme me atë zot shtëpie, i cili doli herët në mëngjes që të gjejë punëtorë për vreshtin e vet. E, si u godit me punëtorët nga një dinar në ditë, i çoi në vreshtin e vet. Pastaj doli edhe rreth orës tre, pa do të tjerë duke ndenjur të papunë në treg e u tha: Shkoni edhe ju në vreshtin tim e do tju jap sa të jetë e drejtë. Shkuan edhe ata. Prapë doli rreth orës gjashtë dhe orës nëntë e bëri ashtu. Doli përsëri rreth orës njëmbëdhjetë, gjeti tjerë që po rrinin të papunë dhe u tha: Përse rrini këtu të papunë gjithë ditën? Ata i përgjigjën: Sepse askush nuk na mori në punë. Ai u tha: Shkoni edhe ju në vresht!

Si u bë mbrëmje, i zoti i vreshtit i tha kujdestarit të vet: Thirri punëtorët dhe jepu pagën  fillo prej atyre të fundit e deri në të parët. Erdhën kështu ata të të njëmbëdhjetës orë e morën secili nga një dinar. Kur erdhën të parët, menduan se do të marrin më shumë. Por edhe ata morën nga një dinar. Duke e marrë, ankoheshin në zotshtëpinë e thoshin: Këta të fundit punuan vetëm një orë e ti i barazove me ne që mbartëm mundin e ditës e vapën.

E ai iu përgjigj njërit prej tyre: Mik, spo të bëj padrejtësi! A nuk u godite me mua nga një dinar? Merr sa të përket e nisu! Unë dua ti jap edhe këtij të fundit sa ty! A nuk kam të drejtë të bëj me pasurinë time si më pëlqen mua? Vallë a duhet të jesh ti smirëzi pse jam unë i mirë? 

Kështu të fundit do të jenë të parët, e të parët të fundit! 

*Fjala e Zotit*.

----------

